# emerge net-misc/logmein-hamachi ne fonctionne pas  (résolu)

## noobux

Salut à tous j'essais depuis hier d'installer hamachi sur ma gentoo mais je n'y arrive pas, j'ai bien mis dans mon package.accept_keyword la ligne :

```
net-misc/logmein-hamachi ~amd64
```

Et j'avais fait un emerge --sync avant, seulement quand je fais emerge -av logmein-hamachi j'obtiens ceci :

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13

>>> Downloading 'https://secure.logmein.com/labs/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13-x64.tgz'

--2011-06-04 18:25:53--  https://secure.logmein.com/labs/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13-x64.tgz

Resolving secure.logmein.com... 77.242.192.193

Connecting to secure.logmein.com|77.242.192.193|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2011-06-04 18:25:53 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13-x64.tgz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-misc/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-misc/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.13/temp/build.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

C'est étrange c'est comme si il ne trouvait pas le fichier (404 not found) pourtant la compilation commence normalement et il se connecte bien au site. Voilà je sais pas trop comment faire je suis déjà allé faire un petit tour sur le bugtracker de gentoo mais je n'y ai rien trouvé  :Smile: .Last edited by noobux on Sat Jun 11, 2011 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Ce n'est pas étrange du tout, le fichier n'est effectivement plus présent sur les serveurs de logmein. C'est un des nombreux problèmes des softs proprio. Tu peux toujours créer un nouvel ebuild pour la version disponible, où te tourner vers une solution alternative libre.

Bonne chance

----------

## noobux

Ok merci  :Smile: , je trouverais autre chose peut-être une version pour une autre distrib pourrait fonctionner, je vais voir ça.

----------

## Poussin

Bah tu peux toujours l'installer à la main aussi, mais du coup, pas de gestion par portage (dépendance, désinstallation, mise à jour, ...)

C'est peut-etre installable dans ton $HOME, pour pas foutre le bordel sur le système.

Autre débat: c'est vraiment de ce soft que tu as besoin? 1/ c'est proprio, 2/ je ne sais pas si c'est comme leur bidule de contrôle à distance, mais que ma connexion passe par leur serveur, moi, ça me fait froid dans le dos

----------

## sebB

Soit tu renomme l'ebuild en logmein-hamachi-2.0.1.15.ebuild

 puis un coup de ebuild digest.

Sachant qu'en faisant ca, a chaque sync, portage voudra downgrader le paquet

Sinon tu crée un depot perso et tu y colle l'ebuild en le renommant, comme ca pas de soucis avec portage.

En regardant l'ebuild et y'a rien de sorcier, donc un renomage devrait suffire.

----------

## noobux

Désolé de re-up ce sujet mais je sais pas utiliser ebuild digest, d'autre part on fait comment pour se créer son propre dépot? J'ai cherché sur la doc mais je trouve pas.

EDIT j'ai trouvé pour ebuild digest (merci man  :Very Happy: ) là ça compile. Par contre si possible je veux bien une info sur les dépots perso.

----------

## ghoti

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Par contre si possible je veux bien une info sur les dépots perso.

 

Il faut te créer un overlay local  :Wink: 

----------

## noobux

Oups ...   :Very Happy:  enfin je cherchais pas avec overlay en keyword je suis donc un peu pardonné ^^ merci du link je vais regarder ça desuite.

----------

